# SE Exam: Does the eligibility authorized by the State expire?



## davab (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing well. I was studying for April 2020 SE exam and when it got called off due to Covid, I had to give up on studying because of child care and work. I am sure someone here is going through a similar situation.

Now, I am finally back to studying for this year's April exam again but I was wondering whether the eligibility granted by the State (California for me) for the SE exam expires or not. Is there a limit to how many tests you can take before you have to reapply? I can't see this anywhere but I only ask this because I remember someone (who was taking the SE exam several years ago) stating that it is their last chance to pass after taking both Vertical and Lateral several times. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jmm7200 (Jan 25, 2021)

davab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I was studying for April 2020 SE exam and when it got called off due to Covid, I had to give up on studying because of child care and work. I am sure someone here is going through a similar situation.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to California, but I can for Illinois. In Illinois your application to sit for the exam and/or receive your SE is valid for 3 years after the approval. Within that 3 year period, you can take the exam in Illinois as many times as needed. If your IL application expires, you simply reapply, and it is good for 3 more years. I would imagine California has something similar. 

The other part of this is a requirement for all states, in which you have a 5 year time frame to pass both components. Basically you have a maximum of 10 tries at each of them. This time frame is typically not related to your states application time frame. If you pass one component and fail the other (typically pass vertical, fail lateral), then you have 5 years from when you passed the one to pass the other. Your NCEES account will tell you when the passed component expires. Unfortunately, it is not uncommon to approach that expiration date given how low the passing rates are.

I hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 25, 2021)

@CAPLS, can you advise here? I have never seen anything about this in the BPELSG rules, but that doesn’t mean I haven’t missed it.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 26, 2021)

In California, generally speaking there are no limits to how many times you can sit for an exam. Specifically related to an applicant for SE license in California, once your SE application is approved, you can register for the 16 hr SE exam with NCEES and the California Board will approve your registration on the NCEES site. If you don't pass one or both components, you can simply register for the next time NCEES offers the SE exam. California Board monitors those registrations and will approve as long as your application is still active at the Board. If more than 24 months pass since your application was approved and there's no activity on your part, its a good idea to contact the Board and let them know you are still actively pursuing licensure and registering for the exams so that your application is not considered abandoned.

And yes, what jmm7200 said about passing both components within a 5 year timeframe.


----------



## davab (Jan 26, 2021)

Awesome! Thank you all for the responses. I was approved in August 2019 but I sent an email to the evaluators notifying my intent to take the test this year. Gotta go studying!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 26, 2021)

davab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I was studying for April 2020 SE exam and when it got called off due to Covid, I had to give up on studying because of child care and work. I am sure someone here is going through a similar situation.
> 
> ...


Also not CA, but in the same boat. Iowa is only good for one year.


----------



## davab (Jan 27, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Also not CA, but in the same boat. Iowa is only good for one year.


That seems ridiculously short...?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 27, 2021)

davab said:


> That seems ridiculously short...?


It is a very easy application, since they don't offer a license. A short letter stating my intent to sit for the exam, and $100. I applied at 10:20 am, and was approved and paid up by noon.


----------

